# does it look like a flounder boat now



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tell me


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Pictures might help......


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like a good start.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Looking good to me


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Just add lights and you'll be ready. What kinda setup you gonna go with?


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tomorrow I will paint


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Led lights underwater buddy got one he wants to sell


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey five prong fury I add u on Facebook


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks great! I have a meat boat which is about identical to that. My favorite boat to fish out of. Awesome job! I like it!


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks be working hard to get it done


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Be sure to post a pic of the first fish you gig out it.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh I will there will a lot of flounder


----------



## Shutupandfish (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking Good!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks good to me. What's the length of that Jon boat?


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

14 foot


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

thanks, been thinking of modifying one myself. Looks good


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks yea it nerd a lot of work


----------

